# Am I Crazy? Looking for some feedback



## cabomhn (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok so I am going to start this by saying that I know absolutely nothing about marquetry. Well, got the crazy idea the other day of trying a marquetry piece after being inspired by Roy's eagle he posted the other day. So, I was looking for something cool that would be interesting and I found this eagle owl. The picture to me is just amazing, and I would love to do something with this. This is the picture of the printout after I did a lot of work on the original image in photoshop...

[attachment=9936]

So I know this might be something completely ridiculous, that's why I'm looking for some feedback before I go and spend several hours hand drawing out a pattern. What do you guys think? I know if I did this it would probably be years in the making but I am pretty patient. Mostly, do you think I could turn this into a pattern? Thanks guys.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2012)

It's definitely an ambitious first piece, but that's what seems to drive you. I often do this also - just jump in the deep end right away and learn to swim on the fly.

Yes I think you can do it. I know you have the talent, so patience is the key to this challenge and since you say you have that as well, I think you can do it. You might not be able to finsih the one you started, in other words you may end up scrapping the 1st or 2nd attempt at some point, but maybe not! ???

Can't wait to see this one take form . . . . 


:irishjig:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 2, 2012)

If you are like most of us and use woodworking as a way to relax and get away from the day to day stress - I think this huge task would be an appropriate escape from nuclear engineering ! And yes I think it could be made into a pattern. I would love to see progress pics as you go through it.
Scott


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 2, 2012)

I look forward to pictures as you work your way to the finished picture.
I think you can do it. If you get stuck you can always ask the Cougar for advice.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, you are crazy... So is everyone else here!:rotflmao3:


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 2, 2012)

#1. Yes you are crazy, but this is coming from the guy who is laminating an amboyna burl staff soooooo. 
#2. I only see around six or so shade values in your image. I think you should go back into photoshop and isolate each definate shade value and seperate them into individual layers. Take them to a printer who can print onto one large piece for each layer on vellum or clear mylar. That way you don't have to draw by hand and you will have a much more accurate transfer from paper to woods. 
#3. Again holy crap that is an amazing picture, good luck and please post wip photos.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 2, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Ancient Arborist said:
> 
> 
> > ##2. I only see around six or so shade values in your image. I think you should go back into photoshop and isolate each definate shade value and seperate them into individual layers. Take them to a printer who can print onto one large piece for each layer on vellum or clear mylar. That way you don't have to draw by hand and you will have a much more accurate transfer from paper to woods.
> ...



Thanks for the help. I don't plan on starting this for a little while, right now just working on seeing if a pattern will even come out the way that I am envisioning it. I got the picture from one of those free desktop wallpaper sites and under the "specifics" page it says you are able to use the picture as you see fit so I think I will be ok? I don't remember you ever giving me the picture of Gilbert but I will double check to be sure. I'll post some pictures up here in a few days when I start outlining how I see the picture will come together. Thanks again!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 2, 2012)

That's a great picture and you should do it, but I agree with Roy as far as work on your technique first. Follow his class and maybe do a couple of smaller projects to build your skills while you are working on the pattern. That is a great pattern and you want to be proud of it when you are done with it. I remember when I started scrolling, I started with some simple projects and worked my way up as my skills improved, now I will tackle anything. I think marquetry and intarsia are the same thing, build your skills first a little at a time then do that awesome owl.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2012)

What? Roy made an eagle? How did I miss that? Just kidding...
Seriously though, I teach woodworking part time at the hobby shop on Luke AFB nearby. A lot of young people come in with very complex and ambitious plans, but haven't invested nearly enough time in developing their skills. Plainly speaking, they bite off more than they can chew, and are generally dissapointed with their results if they actually finish it. Not sayin you dont have skills, but if you have never taken on something like this, I strongly recommend you start with a simpler project, using the same methods and techniques you intend to use on the eagle. You will probably make some mistakes, but you will learn a ton, and they will be lessons you won't forget. THEN you will be ready to take on the eagle, like a samauri:mfight: ...or a fighting monkey! Just my 2 cents. Im by nature a jump-in and ger-er-done type, but I'm slowly getting it through my head to be patient and do the proper ground work.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 2, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> What? Roy made an eagle? How did I miss that? Just kidding...
> Seriously though, I teach woodworking part time at the hobby shop on Luke AFB nearby. A lot of young people come in with very complex and ambitious plans, but haven't invested nearly enough time in developing their skills. Plainly speaking, they bite off more than they can chew, and are generally dissapointed with their results if they actually finish it. Not sayin you dont have skills, but if you have never taken on something like this, I strongly recommend you start with a simpler project, using the same methods and techniques you intend to use on the eagle. You will probably make some mistakes, but you will learn a ton, and they will be lessons you won't forget. THEN you will be ready to take on the eagle, like a samauri:mfight: ...or a fighting monkey! Just my 2 cents. Im by nature a jump-in and ger-er-done type, but I'm slowly getting it through my head to be patient and do the proper ground work.



I agree. I think I will try a couple other ones as it's probably going to take me a while just to get this pattern done. I might try a fairly simple wolf to enter in one of the school's craft center contests, but I would have to find a pattern that isn't too crazy. 

Oh yeah, I love that fighting monkey!


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Sep 2, 2012)

My sister send me this photo of a guy in Russia, I think, he makes birds out off wood too:


[attachment=10000]


Have you guys seen these before? 

I was told they made their way around the internet some years ago....


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow that thing looks very interesting, that had to take forever.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright guys I am heeding your advice and I have postponed the eagle owl and am starting on a basic marquetry star, I'm assuming everybody knows what I'm talking about. I'll post some pictures up in a few days.


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 9, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Ok so I am going to start this by saying that I know absolutely nothing about marquetry. Well, got the crazy idea the other day of trying a marquetry piece after being inspired by Roy's eagle he posted the other day. So, I was looking for something cool that would be interesting and I found this eagle owl. The picture to me is just amazing, and I would love to do something with this. This is the picture of the printout after I did a lot of work on the original image in photoshop...
> 
> 
> 
> So I know this might be something completely ridiculous, that's why I'm looking for some feedback before I go and spend several hours hand drawing out a pattern. What do you guys think? I know if I did this it would probably be years in the making but I am pretty patient. Mostly, do you think I could turn this into a pattern? Thanks guys.



 Oh that going to be beautiful, I remember when dad did some his table tops an marquetry an he was very careful in picking out the right woods, he would look for weeks before he even start a project. An today he just lifts a stack of veneers an goes at it. I'm also doing Gilbert in the Marquetry course an I;m so ready.


----------

